# Next Fur Auctions



## greenleafbay (Jan 1, 2007)

Does anyone know when the next Fur Auction is and where Thank You.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

December 17, 2011: Fur Sale at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association and Mid- Michigan Independent Trappers for more information MTPCA members call Paul Strasel at 989-643-7454. MMIT members call Ed Kramer 231-898-4823.

January 7, 2012: Fur Sale at Ravenna Conservation Club Ravenna Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association fur sale for more information call Paul Strasel at 989-643-7454.

January 21, 2012: Fur Sale at the Community Center Otisville Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association fur sale for more information call Joe Rye at 810-241-4151.

February 18, 2012: Fur Sale at Kalamazoo Fairgrounds in Kalamazoo Michigan. This is a Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association fur sale for more information call Paul Strasel at 989-643-7454.

March 24, 2012: Fur Sale at Jays Sporting Goods in Clare Michigan. This is a combined sale with Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association and Mid- Michigan Independent Trappers for more information MTPCA members call Paul Strasel at 989-643-7454. MMIT members call Ed Kramer 231-898-4823.


----------

